
Introducing DC's New Chinese Super-Man, Kenan Kong - doppp
http://www.dccomics.com/blog/2016/04/14/naming-super-man
======
EvenThisAcronym
I'm surprised the author didn't mention the connection between Kong (孔) and
Confucius, as Confucius' family name was also 孔.

